# Adoption Needed - Burnaby 20 min from Vancouver British Columbia, Canada



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello everyone, I have had the following reported to 911 Pigeon Alert if anyone in the area is available it would be very much appreicated.

Thanks,

Ellen

*Recently found a young pigeon that cannot yet fly and am currently taking care of it.

I live in Burnaby only 20 minutes by train from downtown Vancouver. If there were a nice person living anywhere in greater Vancouver willing to take care of...Pidgy is what I call him (I know it's not very original, but I didn't plan on keeping him this long) I would be happy to deliver him (it could be a her actually) by car. My cell number is the best to reach me by. It is 604-817-2454. Thank you for all your support!

Sincerely,

Takashi Nasu*


----------

